
Ask HN: As a Startup, how do you break into big corp? - nns
We are creating a product targeted at streamlining the procurement processes at government organizations and big corp. However, most of these companies refuse to do business with startups that do not have years of experience or a strong balance sheet.
======
villaumbrosia
You definitely need to get a foot in the door - personal relationships are
key. Find out what open to the public network events your target market is
going to, and start showing up. You may also consider doing a joint-venture
with a more established firm to help get your first few clients. Enterprise
products are indeed a different world, as this Dropbox Product Manager talks
about in this vid:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl5HVPe9P7w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl5HVPe9P7w)

------
jacquesm
\- Learn Golf.

\- Hire an industry insider.

\- Find a single launching partner and co-develop.

\- Find a champion at a lower level of the corporate ladder.

\- Learn all about patience. Enterprise sales is a long slog.

------
roundthecorner
Consider acting as a complement to another already established vendor in the
target market. Do they have a weakness in their offering that you can help
patch? Are there features you can offer that will enhance their offering's
value?

------
gesman
Write an app or something that extends capabilities of big platform and make
it visually appealing.

PR the hell out of it.

Platform vendor + all platform customers will be on your side.

------
tixocloud
Leverage networks, find partnerships, build relationships, provide some form
of guarantee, do demos and POCs.

------
pcunite
I've been in business for a while. Let me see a demo. Contact me via my
profile info.

